# OAKLEY Sub Zero 0.6 Plant X red iridium OVP TOP Retro - Sammerstück



## gremlino (24. Januar 2008)

Viele von euch werden diese Brille noch kennen:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110218055745

Das diese Oakley mittlerweile Sammlerwert hat, brauche ich wohl nicht weiter erläutern!


----------



## gremlino (3. Februar 2008)

Versand nach Österreich und Schweiz möglich, siehe www.dhl.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

